# colon spasms



## bridgetthesthe1 (Feb 21, 2002)

mydoctor says i have an irritable colon when i have been under stress like now my colon gos crazy anyone else have this sympton


----------



## jlb (May 27, 2002)

I can't exactly say its just my colon, but I know that some small, insignificant moment can send me into something very spastic. I get cramps, but mostly spasms through-out my intestines. I'm extremely irritated that I can't seem to handle the simplest conversations, problems at work, or - heck - anything slightly adversarial. I'm desperately trying to get control of this and seem to spend so much of my time trying to figure out what I can eat (I'm Lactose-IBS-D) and seem to have an enormous sensitivity to eggs. I had to travel to Syracuse, NY for a meeting this week and got sick worrying about how I was going to eat from restaurant menus without spending the entire meeting in the bathroom. This is all new to me, too. It's a difficult condition to explain and live without it having a large effect on your social and work life.Probably didn't help, huh? I get into this website maybe once a week because that is all the time I can devote, but it helps to know that my symptoms are not unlike others. I helps to know you're not alone.


----------

